

Ask HN: Are Web 2.0 "badges" played out? - potatofish

I'm talking about these things: http://akoogle.blogspot.com/2008/05/web-20-badges-collection.html<p>They seem to be a rite of passage for a Web 2.0 site. But they seem played out. At what point, if not already, do they signal that a site or those behind it are more followers than leaders, or is that an unfair conclusion? Does it matter if it's unfair? Does it matter at all? And what will replace these things, if anything?
======
minim
Yes! They are very much played out. As far as the "fashion" of web design,
gloss and web 2.0 is fading.

Alternatively, there's always people in design who make old things work and
make them new. It's technically possible to work that type of badge into a
site and make it look nice! Yes, really... But I wouldn't recommend it.

As for what will replace them, that's more complicated. There's many different
design styles in use each day and the world is always changing. I think the
topic is most irrelevant. I don't recommend using them, but no need to go
figuring out the best fit for a replacement.

------
tsally
Not the right thing to be worried about. Once you've built your tech,
consulting a designer and doing A/B testing on your website will take care of
the rest.

~~~
potatofish
True, but my question is in the general sense, not specific to my own site
really.

